# Where to buy the Energizer Hard Case Professional Headlight?



## ambientmind (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks to half-watt's list, it seems that the Energizer hard case professional headlight is my perfect light(AAs, high and low modes, red leds, diffuser for both) minus some sort of weather proof rating. My trouble is, I can only find it on one website and they charge almost $11 to ship a $36 light! :sick2: Has anyone seen these anywhere else? I wish lowe's or HD would carry them! Thanks!:wave:


----------



## half-watt (Aug 4, 2008)

ambientmind said:


> ...they charge almost $11 to ship a $36 light!...Has anyone seen these anywhere else?...



have you Googled for a source??? perhaps(???) Lowe's or HD's WEBSITE (not brick-and-mortar) will list it for sale? 

one suggestion, if you don't mind, if you can't find it anywhere else for a lower price, IMO, it *IS* worth $47 ($11 to ship + $36). while $11 is a large percentage of the cost of the HL, it is, again, IMO, worth $47. think about it this way, if Petzl made it, it would be a $60-plus HL is my guess. [Note: *NOT* a "knock", so to speak, against Petzl, but their name and deserved reputation for quality and performance CAN carry a premium price.]

hope this different perspective on the $47 helps. perhaps(???) i'm not perceiving this situation clearly and others will have some better advice for you?


----------



## Marduke (Aug 4, 2008)

I got mine from Botach, and it's worth every penny (including the $11 shipping). I found it listed a few other places, but they all wanted $50 + shipping. I got tired of waiting for it to show up B&M.


----------



## Jaygnar (Aug 4, 2008)

I could only find the light at botach. Ordered Saturday, shipping confirmation Sunday. Arrived Friday. Great experience. I do wish they had cheaper shipping options but for me there was no other choice. I LOVE this light and agree that it's worth the price with shipping. If you're patient , it may show up at Home Depot but I kinda needed a headlamp for outdoor use and this one fits my needs just right.


----------



## ambientmind (Aug 4, 2008)

half-watt said:


> have you Googled for a source??? perhaps(???) Lowe's or HD's WEBSITE (not brick-and-mortar) will list it for sale?
> 
> one suggestion, if you don't mind, if you can't find it anywhere else for a lower price, IMO, it *IS* worth $47 ($11 to ship + $36). while $11 is a large percentage of the cost of the HL, it is, again, IMO, worth $47. think about it this way, if Petzl made it, it would be a $60-plus HL is my guess. [Note: *NOT* a "knock", so to speak, against Petzl, but their name and deserved reputation for quality and performance CAN carry a premium price.]
> 
> hope this different perspective on the $47 helps. perhaps(???) i'm not perceiving this situation clearly and others will have some better advice for you?



Yes, I searched google for about an hour last night to no avail (but I did discover google sketchup which is amazing!). Also, the lowe's and HD websites do not have it listed. Its not so much the total price thats bothering me, its just the high shipping cost. I have purchased a couple headlights recently (from b&m stores) and returned them because I was unhappy with them, so I just didnt want to waste all the money for shipping to me, then back to them if I didnt end up liking it after all. 

Thanks again for the HL list half-watt! It makes searching for a HL so much easier! 

Also thank to everyone else for the suggestion of buying from botach, that makes me a little more comfortable buying from them as I had never heard of them before my google search. :wave:


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 4, 2008)

Home Depot has some Energizer hard case lights etc. Maybe give them a try.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 5, 2008)

Lowes and Home Depot are the most likely to carry it eventually, but either has yet to be spotted carrying it anywhere in the country.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 6, 2008)

Email Brightguy. Not on the site yet but I expect soon. Plus he is a top rated merchant unlike the other dealer.


----------



## ambientmind (Aug 6, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Email Brightguy. Not on the site yet but I expect soon. Plus he is a top rated merchant unlike the other dealer.



I checked his site, and was surprised to see it wasnt there given the large selection of energizer lights.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 8, 2008)

It hasn't arrived in New Zealand anywhere yet. The local hardware shop has other Hardcase lights, so I'm hoping it'll get (t)here eventually.


----------



## half-watt (Aug 8, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Email Brightguy. Not on the site yet but I expect soon. Plus he is a top rated merchant unlike the other dealer.



good suggestion. BrightGuy carries the Energizer Li e^2 headlamp, so perhaps Greg Atwell could order up some Hardcase HL's too. give him a call and tell him that you're from CPF and that this HL is generating a lot of interest on CPF. he's a real decent fellow, IMO, and might be able to order some depending upon how large a quantity he might have to order. 

both of the Energizer HL's, viz. the e^2 Lithium and the Hardcase, have their own unique characteristics - particularly the beam patterns (e^2 uses some optics and gives a very large distinctly CIRCULAR beam pattern - excellent field of illumination, but definitely LESS THROW than the Hardcase), amongst, IMO, other lesser important distinctions. both are quite nice in their own ways. i'll have more to write about these very soon in another Thread which lists the current HL's that use Cree/SSC/Rebel LEDs. there is a small amount of info there now on these two HL's.


----------



## MajorJim (Aug 16, 2008)

Just my own observation, but the e2 sells for $45 discounted on Bright Guy (and around $7 to ship). The Pro at Botach sells for ten dollars less. 

I ordered other items from Botach in the past, and they tend to make up for discounted prices with a little more in shipping. Probably some accounting game they are playing for profit and loss purposes. 

I saw Half Watt's write up in the energizers, and ordered one for a backup. I am not sure what the actual output will be, but advertised 100 lumens for a headlamp is about the highest I have seen. I believe it uses the cree set up, so it looks like something worth investigating, especially if you are looking for something with small spotlight promise.


----------



## degarb (Aug 16, 2008)

I beg to differ, 100 lumens isn't the ultimate in a cheap head lamp. I got the Browning Nitiro 135 lumen Rebel 100 cr123, $55 with shipping, However, I moded it to 3AA by hotglue adding a middle strap (one cell front and two in rear) plus $3 variable pot--$10 modification. It seems the 3AA have considerably more voltage for it than the single cr123. Thus at full blast it is drawing over 1000 ma, probably over 1100. It certainly puts out 200 lumens on full blast.

However, I run it on low (400 ma current) or down to 150 to 200 ma, most of time since that is plenty. Comparing it to a cree, the quality of light is no comparison. I can see variations in color way easier with lower level of light with the rebel. Also, the rebel blast a good deal of light at lower currents. Just walking about, I dial it down to the 28 ma which is quite alot of light. The lens of the Nitro, is mostly all hotspot and little flood. I don't mind since I think a backup wrist light is a matter of saftey, among other advantages.

I am waiting for this light to come down to $35 with shipping, just to try and add to my arsenal. I have been bugging Home Depot managers, but I don't think this works. Probably, some one's palm needs to be greased before they will allow it to come in the stores.


----------



## MajorJim (Aug 16, 2008)

Should have been more wordy in my response. 

I did not mean to imply that 100 lumens was the brightest in headlamps. I believe my Stenlight is probably a _touch_ above that. In an under $50 cree the Energizer is pretty unique. 

Yes, you can go for more lumens and lux, but I doubt you'll find an inexpensive headlamp using a luxeon platform that can match the Energizer in burn time.


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 16, 2008)

For more info perhaps 

:
http://www.energizercanada.ca/lighting-outdoor.aspx?id=TUFHD31PH

But I've not seen one yet in Canada.


----------



## MajorJim (Aug 21, 2008)

I just received mine from Botach. All in all, it is a great under $50 cree lamp. 

It also has 2 red LED's that are useful in preserving one's night vision. And a green light that Energizer touts for "pipe inspection". I am not sure what the pros of pipe inspction are, but for hunters a green light provides a desirable feature. From Sure Light site:

*S2 Green Light Conversion Head*


> _Nature-Compatible Light _
> Since by adaptation, eye sights of most wild animals are least sensitive to the color of green, therefore, green lights are ideal for signaling your hunting buddies or to provide illumination during trap rigging without spooking the game. Green lights are also our recommended flashlights for backpackers and outdoorsmen who enjoy immersing in the nature with minimal intrusion and disturbances. The use of a green filter over the beam of a conventional flashlight creates a narrowly focused hot spot that projects excessive green light into distance, thus compromising the original intention of using a green light. The advantage of S2 Green is in its effective light diffusion which provides a wide area coverage of illumination with excellent close range light intensity. Unlike conventional LED flashlights that may only have 4 or 5 LED's, S2 Green Light is a professional grade alternative light source that is not only powerful, but well diffused and compact for serious hunters and nature loving backpackers.


 
I have seen people that wanting to replace the green with a blue light for "blood tracking". While a blue or combination of red and blue helps, the best light source for that purpose is a UV light.

This is a pretty sturdy headlamp. The diffuser seems a bit flimsy, but that is about the worst thing I can say about it.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 21, 2008)

> Nature-Compatible Light
> Since by adaptation, eye sights of most wild animals are least sensitive to the color of green, therefore, green lights are ideal for signaling your hunting buddies or to provide illumination during trap rigging without spooking the game. Green lights are also our recommended flashlights for backpackers and outdoorsmen who enjoy immersing in the nature with minimal intrusion and disturbances.


Gotta love that Engrish, MajorJim.


----------



## MajorJim (Aug 22, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> Gotta love that Engrish, MajorJim.


 
Our friends at Surefire did take a little nature walk there.:huh:

Those green LED's are so nature friendly, you probably get a box of carbon credits with each purchase:twothumbs


----------



## Jaygnar (Aug 22, 2008)

So Energizer says the green led is for "pipe inspection" but surefire recommends green light for hiking and backpacking. Hmmmm. Inspecting "pipes" in the woods? Sounds suspiciously like hippie behavior.:nana:


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 23, 2008)

Jaygnar said:


> So Energizer says the green led is for "pipe inspection" but surefire recommends green light for hiking and backpacking. Hmmmm. Inspecting "pipes" in the woods? Sounds suspiciously like hippie behavior.:nana:


What kind of pipes I wonder... PVC, ABS, steel, cast-iron etc.



Sarratt said:


> For more info perhaps
> 
> :
> http://www.energizercanada.ca/lighting-outdoor.aspx?id=TUFHD31PH
> ...


I would be nice to know if at least two places will carry them say Canadian Tire, Walmart, Home Depot, Home Hardware, Mountain Equipment Co-op, well probably not MEC due to brand...


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 24, 2008)

For Canadians ..... Zellers (of all places) is carrying them. At least in Ottawa (Merrivale). 

$41


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked one up and because I had the time I installed the batteries and tested it in the car ... it had a huge black hole in the middle of the beam. Just a bad unit.

The replacement is better but still ringy.
I have an PT Apex (notthe 2008 model) and to my eyes, in a dark basement I don't see the brightness difference that should be there with the Hardcase. 
(Apex is supposed to be around 60 Lm the Hardcase 100 Lm)
Perhaps the unit (or run of units) at the store that I shopped at just had a bad batch?
Or is it a function of the optics that the Apex has that the Hardcase does not?

I'm not sure if I'll keep the Hardcase if the output is so similar to what I already have.
Unless the runtime on the Hardcase is that much better.


Anyone else have both an Apex and Hardcase ? Is there a noticeable increase with your Hardcase?
(i may have another bad light if so I'll try again)


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 25, 2008)

Sarratt said:


> For Canadians ..... Zellers (of all places) is carrying them. At least in Ottawa (Merrivale).
> 
> $41


Kind of hard to believe that Zellers would have this headlamp along with the other hard case lights but I saw some at one Zellers today for $41.97. I decided not to get one.

I noticed a review of the hard case was just put up at http://www.light-reviews.com/energizer_hcp_4led_headlight/


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> I noticed a review of the hard case was just put up at http://www.light-reviews.com/energizer_hcp_4led_headlight/


I never knew it was equipped with 0.5mm LEDs (as referred to throughout the review and in the specs listed down the right side).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 25, 2008)

Is this light for sale in any retail stores in the U.S.? The review looks quite positive!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 29, 2008)

In case people did not know, the hard case line is made by Eveready, including this headlamp. listed at flashlightmuseum where it has been listed since 4/28/2008 ?. Must have been contributed by the manufacturer.


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 30, 2008)

I have it .....41$ its actually very good.

Make sure you get a good cell ,,,,, the first of mine was horridly black spot.
I would recommend


----------

